# Read this



## OCX DRIVER (Jun 9, 2014)

Protest isn't helping us getting better rates. San Fran just got there rates lowered 20% 

Protest in LA, San Fran, Seattle and other places haven't changed anything. When reporters ask uber question they always come back with the same lame answers. Driver are making more money because of more trips, which we all know it's bullshit. 

We have full time drivers, lease drives that have to work, families we have to provide for etc etc. 

Then only way we can do something is if we get the PAX to help us. If we all turn off our phones at the same time and same day of every week the passengers will think what's going on? 

I propose every Wednesday from 12 to 6 we turn off our uber phones. If no ones on the road then we can make a statement. News station and newspapers will get a hold of this. Word will get out. Or at least customers will start using lyft and we can do lyft calls. This will affect uber right where it will hurt them the most. 

For the drivers that don't use this site we can order them and send text messages about this site and tell them what's going on. 

We need to unite and fight as one. We have to use the silent treatment. Making noise in front of the office hasn't done anything good for the drivers. 

Story from a classic movie. 
So a bull and his son are on top of a hill. The son says to his dad "hey dad let's run down and **** a sheep" the dad says hey son " how about let's walk and **** them all". 

Morale of the story we need to take steps to get what we deserve. 

Whose with me


----------



## Hockeydad (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm with you on that sheep thing.


----------



## OCX DRIVER (Jun 9, 2014)

Hockeydad said:


> I'm with you on that sheep thing.


Lol. Can't stop laughing.


----------



## Hockeydad (Sep 17, 2014)

Your udder idea is pretty good also.


----------



## OCX DRIVER (Jun 9, 2014)

Hockeydad said:


> Your udder idea is pretty good also.


I believe it would really work it would take a little time but the word would eventually get out to the customers and how bad we are treated


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

OCX DRIVER said:


> Protest isn't helping us getting better rates. San Fran just got there rates lowered 20%
> 
> Protest in LA, San Fran, Seattle and other places haven't changed anything. When reporters ask uber question they always come back with the same lame answers. Driver are making more money because of more trips, which we all know it's bullshit.
> 
> ...


Why not pick a time when it will really make a difference? Hbout 8pm to 2am on a saturday??? Yeah, it will hurt us as well, but it shows we are serious.


----------



## OCX DRIVER (Jun 9, 2014)

jo5eph said:


> Why not pick a time when it will really make a difference? Hbout 8pm to 2am on a saturday??? Yeah, it will hurt us as well, but it shows we are serious.


Because it would affect to many drivers income. The key is to get the passengers on our side. Plus we all can't afford to lose money on a Saturday night I'm a single dad. I still need to feed my kid


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

What do you think would be the outcome if let's say...500 or 800 drivers showed up at ubers office instead of gee...50? How bout at city hall?

Think we could organize that? 

I bet not. But I would like to be proven wrong.


----------



## OCX DRIVER (Jun 9, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> What do you think would be the outcome if let's say...500 or 800 drivers showed up at ubers office instead of gee...50? How bout at city hall?
> 
> Think we could organize that?
> 
> I bet not. But I would like to be proven wrong.


Yes I believe it can be done but what affect will it have? News station always tell both sides of the story and uber always comes out saying the same statement so it sounds like the drivers are greedy When drivers tell passengers our side they tend to believe us more and sympathize because the fair is so cheap we need to make an impact by shutting off our phones and doing it every week until something is done

I've learned working hard is not the key. It's working smart that will benefit us in the future


----------



## OCX DRIVER (Jun 9, 2014)

If we can get a nationwide strike all at the same time. That means LA San Fran Seattle NY etc together and strike all at the same time That would make a big impact


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

OCX Driver....your intentions are admirable....but it isn't going to happen. Figure out a way to make money within the Uber system or find a different line of work. You're tilting at windmills.


----------



## OCX DRIVER (Jun 9, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> OCX Driver....your intentions are admirable....but it isn't going to happen. Figure out a way to make money within the Uber system or find a different line of work. You're tilting at windmills.


You're probably right it's not going to work. But rather than being negative you can add something that you might think is a better idea Driving is my line if work I do have my own clientele but they don't pay all my bills so I need uber and I will keep fighting and hope other drivers fight with me


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Hockeydad said:


> I'm with you on that sheep thing.


Didn't know we had members here from New Zealand!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

OCX DRIVER said:


> But rather than being negative you can add something that you might think is a better idea


I wasn't negative...I just wasn't supportive of an idea that I don't think will succeed. Also, I did suggest something that is a better idea:


> Figure out a way to make money within the Uber system or find a different line of work.


Sorry you're not happy with my alternative solution.


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

Only way to make this happen is, use a family member phone, create a uber account and sit down with 10 other uber drivers and spam uber driver working at the moment with a nice text message... Sometimes I wish I had an extra phone so I can text idiot drivers to go offline so surge could finally hit but drivers are too stupid to understand


----------



## OCX DRIVER (Jun 9, 2014)

I do my part in 


jakob said:


> Only way to make this happen is, use a family member phone, create a uber account and sit down with 10 other uber drivers and spam uber driver working at the moment with a nice text message... Sometimes I wish I had an extra phone so I can text idiot drivers to go offline so surge could finally hit but drivers are too stupid to understand


I do my part in Orange County I'm always finding drivers and letting them know about this site


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

Good, ima need to do this too, find some ppl willing to help out


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

OCX DRIVER said:


> Because it would affect to many drivers income. The key is to get the passengers on our side. Plus we all can't afford to lose money on a Saturday night I'm a single dad. I still need to feed my kid


I understand and all , but those hours you are suggesting are sorta dead hours. That is where uber has alot of its drivers by the balls. Many drivers are depending on this income. Thats why they know people as such will continue to work for lower fares. Even when some of the part timers like myself quit, they will still have drivers. Weekend evenings is when most of the action is happening. When people need strike, they do it during a time or place when it will be noticed. I do my part in getting the word out to my customers about using lyft instead of uber. Customers always ask me what the difference is between the two. I tell them the truth with some minor exagerations.


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

OCX DRIVER said:


> If we can get a nationwide strike all at the same time. That means LA San Fran Seattle NY etc together and strike all at the same time That would make a big impact


Yeah, all these cities during the weekend hours, imagine the huge impact!!


----------



## OCX DRIVER (Jun 9, 2014)

jo5eph said:


> I understand and all , but those hours you are suggesting are sorta dead hours. That is where uber has alot of its drivers by the balls. Many drivers are depending on this income. Thats why they know people as such will continue to work for lower fares. Even when some of the part timers like myself quit, they will still have drivers. Weekend evenings is when most of the action is happening. When people need strike, they do it during a time or place when it will be noticed. I do my part in getting the word out to my customers about using lyft instead of uber. Customers always ask me what the difference is between the two. I tell them the truth with some minor exagerations.


The days and times aren't that important. It's getting the word out and having passengers know the word would spread like fire. I also tell my pax about lyft all the time. I don't even drive for them and I promote them


----------



## OCX DRIVER (Jun 9, 2014)

OCX DRIVER said:


> The days and times aren't that important. It's getting the word out and having passengers know the word would spread like fire. I also tell my pax about lyft all the time. I don't even drive for them and I promote them


That would be ****ing big


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Getting all drivers to go along with this isn't realistic. Publicity is the only thing that will have even the remote chance of being effective.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> Getting all drivers to go along with this isn't realistic.


What....more negativity?


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

Heres an idea, how about trying something like submitting a weekly paysheet to a collective database from 50-100 uberx drivers that shows ACTUAL WAGES and expenses........once collected, show that to the reporters.....What grounds would uber have to refute those facts?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> What....more negativity?


Actually, being realistic is a positive thing.


----------

